# question about lighting



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

I would like to upgrade my lighting. Seeing as how i have plants T8's would be the way to go?

I read i can buy these at hardware stores like Home Depot.

The only ones i can find so far at my local HD are t12's are these any good? 

they do have some t-8's but they are not long enough for my hood.

Chime in


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

What size is your fixture? It seems strange that they would not have T8s to fit it... While T5 tubes are relatively new, T8s have been around for a while, and should be available pretty much anywhere.

I would first try a few more local shops - if home depot doesn't carry them, check out rona or canadian tire.

If this fails, then a proper electrical supplier, such as westburne electric, which has branches all over http://www.westburne.ca/Ontario/Branches/params/NavID/560/CultureCode/en is the way to go.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

mine is a 48 inch tubes from Eclipse they are T-10's

My stepfather is a master electrician, i was gonna ask him about building a led lightstip to emulate T-8's ot better.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you haven't bought a fixture yet I'd look into Coralife T5 aqualights. It's a T5 ballast with two bulbs. 48" is like $90. Good for lower light plants with no Co2. I've had 3 of them and my friend has one very reliable and dirt cheap.


----------

